# Help! 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 Automatic throwing codes!



## astrea (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! I have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 engine 4 cylinders automatic transmission. OBDII is throwing two codes . 

The first one is P1273. Air Fuel Ratio Sensor 1 Lean Shift Monitoring Bank. The second code is P0720 Output Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction. 

The Nissan sometimes will not shift from first the second gear unless you stop the car and turn the car off and on atleast four times. Then it will shift into gear but it's rough shift. Not a smooth shift. 

I'm not going to work on my car myself but it wouldn't hurt to know what's going on. Thank you in advance.


----------

